# sbandita, fu quella terra



## Lupo Siberiano

Salve a tutti! Non posso capire la canzone "Cuor senza sangue". L'italiano non è la mia madre lingua, e il testo mi sembra poco coerente e contiene delle parole che non ho trovato in dizionari. Chi mi può spiegare il significativo della canzone e dire che lingua è? Forse è un linguaggio inventato dalla Emma stessa? Qui scriverò il testo con la mia interpretazione, una quartina per volta:

_Una pioggia, batte l'onda
Fra le pietre, sosperi...
Sbandita, fu quella terra
Di subito, ch'i' vidi _

Qui mi interessa la parola "sosperi", dovrebbe essere "sospiri"? E le ultime 2 righe significano: "Io sbandita, e fu quella terra che io vidi di subito" oppure "Quella terra fu sbandita"?

_x---x_
Mille grazie!


----------



## infinite sadness

E' antico toscano.

Sosperi dovrebbe essere sospiri. Le ultime due righe le interpreto come la tua ipotesi n. 1.


----------



## One1

infinite sadness said:


> E' antico toscano.
> 
> Sosperi dovrebbe essere sospiri. Le ultime due righe le interpreto come la tua ipotesi n. 1.



E' un Italiano inventato:

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emma_Shapplin


----------



## infinite sadness

Non totalmente inventato. 

..._modelli arcaici della lingua italiana, con recupero di versi da Dante e Petrarca, rivisitati da un'angolazione originale._


----------



## One1

infinite sadness said:


> Non totalmente inventato.
> 
> ..._modelli arcaici della lingua italiana, con recupero di versi da Dante e Petrarca, rivisitati da un'angolazione originale._



Questa artista francese può cantare in italiota in Francia, non in Italia ;-)

terra sbandita e sosperi non significano niente in Italia, sono parole a vanvera dal sapore medioevale, ma neanche tanto.

Interpretando alla "cazzum de canis", direi che sosperi significa sospiri, e che terra sbandita significhi terra pianeggiante o sbancata.


----------



## infinite sadness

"Sbandito" l'ho trovato nel "dittionario toscano" degli accademici della crusca, edizione 1614.


----------



## Elianor

@One1,
Non è proprio come dici tu.

sbandire 
*\zban'dire\* (sbandisco, sbandirò, sbandii) [v tr] _raro lett_ (esiliare)

Fonte: Dizionario Hoepli Online

Inoltre, dal Dizionario generale de' sinonimi italiani nella seconda colonna si può leggere: _"*Sbandire* difatti significa, secondo l'Accademia della Crusca, Mandare in esilio, lat. in exilium mittere e lo prova coi seguenti esempi 'Dragonzio Vescovo, lo quale quivi era cacciato e *sbandito* da Costanzio Imperatore (Vit. SS. Pad. I, 82) [...]" e prosegue con altri esempi._

Si tratta semplicemente di italiano arcaico.


----------



## ursu-lab

Sî ma qui il soggetto di sbandito è la *terra*, *non *una *persona *esiliata (messa *al bando*) dall'imperatore... SI può sbandire una terra? Può essere messa al bando una terra? 
In effetti sono d'accordo con One1: sembra un copia-incolla con frasi e parole arcaiche prese da un dizionario storico della lingua e che, sotto sotto, non significano un bel niente una volta messe insieme ma che fanno molto "chic"...


----------



## One1

infinite sadness said:


> "Sbandito" l'ho trovato nel "dittionario toscano" degli accademici della crusca, edizione 1614.



esisterà, ma non nell'uso che ne è stato fatto. Che significa terra sbandita? Me ci facesse il piacere. E' uno scimmiottamento del volgare toscano.

Capirei una frase del tipo: "fu sbandito da tutte le terre del contado".

E che mi dite della frase contenuta nella stessa canzone: "Rispondemi Signor".

Ma per piacere.


----------



## Elianor

ursu-lab said:


> Sî ma qui il soggetto di sbandito è la *terra*, *non *una *persona *esiliata (messa *al bando*) dall'imperatore... SI può sbandire una terra? Può essere messa al bando una terra?
> In effetti sono d'accordo con One1: sembra un copia-incolla con frasi e parole arcaiche prese da un dizionario storico della lingua e che, sotto sotto, non significano un bel niente una volta messe insieme ma che fanno molto "chic"...


No. 
Il soggetto è sottinteso (*io*), non è terra. E così la frase acquista esattamente un senso.
Nessun copia e incolla di termini arcaici accozzati alla bell'e meglio, basta parafrasare con attenzione 

_Sbandita (= esiliata) io, fu quella terra, all'improvviso (o subito, o al principio, ecc...), che io vidi._



One1 said:


> E che mi dite della frase contenuta nella stessa canzone: "Rispondemi Signor".
> 
> Ma per piacere.


Dante, sonetto XI -13

_Io mi rivolgo indietro a ciascun passo
Col corpo stanco, ch'a gran pena porto;
E prendo allor del vostr'aere conforto,
Che'l fa gir oltra, dicendo: oimè lasso.
Poi ripensando al dolce ben ch'io lasso,
Al cammin lungo ed al mio viver corto,
Fermo le piante sbigottito e smorto,
E gli occhi in terra lagrimando abbasso.
Talor m'assale in mezzo a'tristi pianti
Un dubbio, come posson queste membra
Dallo spirito lor viver lontane;
Ma *rispondemi *Amor: non ti rimembra
Che questo è privilegio degli amanti
Sciolti da tutte qualitati umane?_

Ripeto, è semplicemente italiano arcaico.


----------



## One1

Elianor said:


> No.
> Il soggetto è sottinteso (*io*), non è terra. E così la frase acquista esattamente un senso.
> Nessun copia e incolla di termini arcaici, basta parafrasare con attenzione
> 
> _Sbandita (= esiliata) io, fu quella terra, all'improvviso (o subito, o al principio, ecc...), che io vidi._



questa interpretazione è dubbia.

Che mi dici di questo verso: "Mezza verno, mezza state "

Da quando in qua l'inverno (il verno) è femminile?


----------



## Elianor

One1 said:


> questa interpretazione è dubbia.
> 
> Che mi dici di questo verso: "Mezza verno, mezza state "
> 
> Da quando in qua l'inverno (il verno) è femminile?


Se vuoi continuo a cercare tutte le occorrenze dantesche, petrarchesche o in generale stilnovistiche dove si ritrovano tutti questi termini, ma mi sembra un lavoro sterile o che comunque puoi fare anche da solo 

E comunque la mia interpretazione non è affatto dubbia.
Abbiamo due interpretazioni: una con soggetto *terra* e la frase non avrebbe senso, con soggetto sottinteso *io* la frase ha perfettamente senso. Perché l'interpretazione dubbia dovrebbe essere quella dove la frase ha senso e certa quella dove la frase non ha senso?
Secondo la _lectio facilior_ quella per cui sì dà un senso al testo è invece esattamente l'opzione corretta.


----------



## infinite sadness

Infatti. Si tratta del famoso "volgare".


----------



## One1

Elianor said:


> Dante, sonetto XI -13


quello è un sonetto, quindi devi rispettare la metrica (ogni verso è un endecasillabo) e nascono queste parole. Qua, invece, stiamo parlando di un italiano finto arcaico.

Nella Divina Commedia:

«O tu che vai, non per esser più tardo,
ma forse reverente, a li altri dopo,
*rispondi a me* che 'n sete e 'n foco ardo.
Né solo a me la tua risposta è uopo;
ché tutti questi n'hanno maggior sete
che d'acqua fredda Indo o Etïopo.
Dinne com' è che fai di te parete
al sol, pur come tu non fossi ancora
di morte intrato dentro da la rete».

...

Poco sofferse; poi disse: «Che pense?
*Rispondi a me*; ché le memorie triste
in te non sono ancor da l'acqua offense».
...
Zero occorrenze di "rispondemi"

http://www.filosofico.net/ladivinacommedia.htm



Elianor said:


> Se vuoi continuo a cercare tutte le occorrenze dantesche, petrarchesche o in generale stilnovistiche dove si ritrovano tutti questi termini, ma mi sembra un lavoro sterile o che comunque puoi fare anche da solo
> 
> E comunque la mia interpretazione non è affatto dubbia.
> Abbiamo due interpretazioni: una con soggetto *terra* e la frase non avrebbe senso, con soggetto sottinteso *io* la frase ha perfettamente senso. Perché l'interpretazione dubbia dovrebbe essere quella dove la frase ha senso e certa quella dove la frase non ha senso?
> Secondo la _lectio facilior_ quella per cui sì dà un senso al testo è invece esattamente l'opzione corretta.


Non troverai alcuna occorrenza, dato che il verno (o lo verno) è maschile.
La tua interpretazione è dubbia perchè dal contesto non se "sbandita" si rivolge alla terra o alla protagonista.

Dai, inventa un'interpretazione per questo:

_Dolenti parole 
Vedra' van destin', 
Ch'un cuor senza sangue..._

???


----------



## Elianor

One1 said:


> quello è un sonetto, quindi devi rispettare la metrica (ogni verso è un endecasillabo) e nascono queste parole. Qua, invece, stiamo parlando di un italiano finto arcaico.
> 
> Nella Divina Commedia:
> 
> «O tu che vai, non per esser più tardo,
> ma forse reverente, a li altri dopo,
> *rispondi a me* che 'n sete e 'n foco ardo.
> Né solo a me la tua risposta è uopo;
> ché tutti questi n'hanno maggior sete
> che d'acqua fredda Indo o Etïopo.
> Dinne com' è che fai di te parete
> al sol, pur come tu non fossi ancora
> di morte intrato dentro da la rete».
> 
> ...
> 
> Poco sofferse; poi disse: «Che pense?
> *Rispondi a me*; ché le memorie triste
> in te non sono ancor da l'acqua offense».
> 
> ...
> 
> Zero occorrenze di "rispondemi"
> 
> http://www.filosofico.net/ladivinacommedia.htm
> 
> 
> Avrebbe fatto prima a scriverlo in spagnolo:



Ma cosa c'entra?

Poesia o no, metrica o no è una parola che fa parte dell'italiano arcaico volgare dantesco.
Ciò non significa che lui ogni volta era costretto ad usare precisamente la stessa forma...che discorso è?
Dimostrare che ci sono più occorrenze di una forma più comune rispetto a una forma più rara e arcaica non credo che sia una grande dimostrazione, anzi, mi sembra un'ovvietà...se appunto l'altra forma è più rara e ricercata.
La dimostrazione che esiste è che è stata usata da Dante, non importa quante volte, come o quando. 
O vuoi forse dire che Dante nel sonetto si è sbagliato?

Mi sembra assurdo questo incaponirsi anche davanti all'evidenza.


----------



## infinite sadness

Non lo so, forse gli antichi parlavano veramente così. Chi può dirlo?


----------



## infinite sadness

Sono d'accordo con Elianor. Le occorenze le puoi trovare se si tratta di "versi copiati". Ma siccome non sono copiati non puoi trovere li stessi testi uguali.


----------



## Elianor

E per quanto riguarda il *mezza verno mezza state*, dalla poesia si evince, leggendo attentamente e non superficialmente, che il femminile è voluto perché si riferisce al soggetto della quartina che è *la vita*, che è definita come metà inverno e metà estate.

_Mezza verno, mezza state 
Da voi sola, fra di là 
Come si fugge *la vita* 
Che dal fiume, serva fa _

Ma credo che anche questa interpretazione, dacché spiega perfettamente la scelta stilistica del femminile, sarà ritenuta dubbia.


----------



## One1

Elianor said:


> Ma cosa c'entra?
> 
> Poesia o no, metrica o no è una parola che fa parte dell'italiano arcaico volgare dantesco.
> Ciò non significa che lui ogni volta era costretto ad usare precisamente la stessa forma...che discorso è?
> Dimostrare che ci sono più occorrenze di una forma più comune rispetto a una forma più rara e arcaica non credo che sia una grande dimostrazione, anzi, mi sembra un'ovvietà...se appunto l'altra forma è più rara e ricercata.
> La dimostrazione che esiste è che è stata usata da Dante, non importa quante volte, come o quando.
> O vuoi forse dire che Dante nel sonetto si è sbagliato?
> 
> Mi sembra assurdo questo incaponirsi anche davanti all'evidenza.


C'entra, dato che se devi scrivere un endecasillabo, "rispondi a me" ha una sillaba in più che "rispondemi".
Se davvero fa parte dell'italiano arcaico (che italiano arcaico non è, ma volgare toscano), trova altri componimenti in cui è presente respondemi in prosa.


----------



## Elianor

One1 said:


> trova altri componimenti in cui è presente respondemi in prosa.


Perché in prosa?
L'oggetto del topic è una canzone in metrica, quindi la motivazione dell'uso di quella particolare forma è evidentemente la stessa.


----------



## Elianor

Mica ho detto da nessuna parte che è una nuova dantessa o l'emblema della lingua toscana volgare o che è la culla della lingua italiana arcaica.

Ho solo ritenuto corretto affermare che non si tratta di parole o forme inventate di sana pianta e mai usate in italiano in nessun caso, bensì riprese da quello che era il toscano volgare di Dante, Petrarca e degli stilnovisti visto che si trovano delle occorrenze con gli utilizzi, da parte di questi poeti, di quelle forme o parole.

Tutto qui.


----------



## Lupo Siberiano

Vi ringrazio tanto! Secondo me, ognuno di voi ha ragione. Ho capito che l'Emma volendo scrivere un testo enigmatico in italiano antico ha preso le parole (almeno parzialmente) dai versi in toscano antico ma grammaticamente non le ha legato bene e quindi ha inventato una lingua sintetica, un'imitazione.

Ma questa quartina è solo la punta dell'iceberg, nel post ho scritto tutto il resto della canzone con la mia interpretazione perché ogni quartina provocava domande. Purtroppo il moderatore il resto l'ha tagliato.

_Vedra' van destin' / Ch'un cuor senza sangue / Non piú poi cantar' _

Secondo me sarebbe: "Vedrai (cioè incontrerai) un destino invano perché un cuore senza sangue non può più cantare"

"In odio tan me stresso" interpreterei come: "in odio mi estenuo tanto". Ma "tan" è piuttosto spagnolo che toscano?

Credo che dovrebbe essere qualche storia a cui questa canzone è dedicata, ma non ho trovato niente in Rete...


----------

